# Windows -> LAN -> DebianServer ( OpenERP )



## goto; (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen kleinen HomeServer aufgesetzt - auf diesem läuft ein Warenwirtschaftssystem ( OpenERP ) und wurde in Debian schon konfiguriert und ist erreichtbar.

Ich habe die letzten Tage das Debian System soweit vorbereitet und es ist auch im Netzwerk erreichtbar ( ISPConfig ).

Auf diesen Port von IPSConfig kann ich auch Problemlos zugreifen ( Windows -> 192.168.0.100:8080 ).
Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht auf das OpenERP zugreifen kann, was sich auf dem Debian System unter ( localhost:8068 ) befindet.

Mir fehlen leider die Linux Kenntnisse o. ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Was muss noch konfiguriert werden?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## threadi (25. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz - erst sagst Du OpenERP ist erreichbar, dann wieder nicht? Vielleicht versteh ich auch gerade deine PC-Anordnung nicht.


----------



## goto; (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo theadi,

kurz nochmal zur Aufstellung.

Haben hier ein Büroraum ( mehrere PC´s mit Windows 7 ). Diese PC´s dienen zur Verwaltung des Warenwirtschaftssystem ( OpenERP ).

Der Debian Server ist ein Standalone PC im Nebenraum. 
Hier drauf läuft aktuell OpenERP und ISPConfig.

-> Auf dem Debian selbst kann ich Problemlos auf ISPConfig und OpenERP zugreifen ( Port: 8080 und Port: 8068 )
-> Von Windows PC´s aus kann ich lediglich auf ISPConfig ( Port: 8080 ) zugreifen - sobald ich von hier aus versuche auf OpenERP ( Port: 8068 ) zuzugreifen lauf ich ins leere. Als würde es diesen Port nicht geben.

Muss dieser in Debian noch freigegeben werden?

LG


----------



## threadi (25. Mai 2013)

Falls Du eine Firewall aktiv hast, könnte die den Zugriff sperren. Schau dir mal iptables an.


----------



## goto; (25. Mai 2013)

Hey,

in den iptables gibt es meiner Aansicht nach nichts, was den Zugriff verweigert. Oder?

LG


```
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) 
target              prot opt source               destination
fail2ban-ssh     tcp -- anywhere              anywhere  mult
iport dports ssh

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) 
target              prot opt source               destination 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) 
target              prot opt source               destination

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target              prot opt source               destination
RETURN           all -- anywhere                anywhere
```


----------



## goto; (25. Mai 2013)

Ein Neustart des Server´s hat das Problem behoben  

LG


----------

